
Tutorial on lex/yacc - kerneldeveloper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54bo1qaHAfk
======
kerneldeveloper
This tutorial is brilliant. It explains the usage of lex and yacc very
clearly. The second part of this video tutorial is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__-
wUHG2rfM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__-wUHG2rfM)

The source code for this tutorial can be downloaded from GitHub:

Part1: [https://github.com/jengelsma/lex-
tutorial](https://github.com/jengelsma/lex-tutorial)

Part2: [https://github.com/jengelsma/yacc-
tutorial](https://github.com/jengelsma/yacc-tutorial)

